
Microsoft Incorporates Virtual WiFi Technology into Windows 7 - vaksel
http://www.technology.am/microsoft-incorporates-virtual-wifi-technology-into-windows-7-001743.html
======
jcsalterego
Here's a far more comprehensive article on it:
[http://www.istartedsomething.com/20090516/windows-7-native-v...](http://www.istartedsomething.com/20090516/windows-7-native-
virtual-wifi-technology-microsoft-research/)

------
raintrees
This could be helpful. Several times I have been tripped up by not quite
getting the configuration right between wireless APs configured as repeaters
and end up crashing the segment through traffic snafus.

